# Trial-Bike mit Motor



## curry4king (29. April 2008)

Hallo
Es gab doch mal dieses trialbike mit eingebautem motor und try all mänteln
weiss einer was ich meine??

mfg (ich meine fahrrad)


----------



## trialisgeil (29. April 2008)

Ach du meinst das Scorpa 4-Tricks Teil???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (29. April 2008)

Alternativ auch das Trialtech Moto: http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/pageID_2072287.html

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## dane08 (29. April 2008)

da würd ich aber n ordentliches trialmotorrad vorziehen. 
ich kann mir net vorstellen das man mit nem 70ccm zylinder genug druck aufs hr kriegt
die 80ccm beta von früher sah irdenwie änlich aus und die fuhr sich recht bescheiden.


----------



## Scrat (29. April 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich kann mir net vorstellen das man mit nem 70ccm zylinder genug druck aufs hr kriegt
> die 80ccm beta von früher sah irdenwie änlich aus und die fuhr sich recht bescheiden.



Ich hab' ja vom Trialfahren mit Füßen parallelstehend keine Ahnung , aber...

...wenn ich mich so bei den Motorradtrials manchmal umguck', sind die Kleinen mit den 50er in der Automatikklasse oder so schon recht flott unterwegs.

Für'n ausgewachsenen Trialer wird's aber wohl zu schwach sein.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (29. April 2008)

Das Scorpa 4-Tricks grenzt sehr stark an sträflicher Dummheit!

Warum? Stichwort: Beinfreiheit

Diese Konzepte richten sich an Kinder unter 12 Jahre. Die Motorisierung passt da schon. Aber mit dem Sattel wird jegliche Eignung für Trial vernichtet. Ich finde es unfassbar, dass jemand sowas herstellt.

Wie es richtig geht sieht man bei Lorzenz Hoffmanns Konstruktion.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. April 2008)

Das Scorpa sieht echt interessant aus. Aber ich muss Ralf da absolut zustimmen. Es ist einfach nicht für Trialzwecke brauchbar, aber zum Rumblödeln wird es bestimmt lustig sein.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass Scorpa, als Hersteller von wirklich guten und leichten Trialmotorrädern das Bike für Wettbewerb oder ähnliches konzepiert hat.

Was soll das Teil denn kosten?


----------



## hst_trialer (30. April 2008)

also meiner einer ist ja leidenschaftlicher simson-fahrer. das trialtech moto it nem 70ccm zylinder geht bestimmt ganz vernünftig... solange er drehzahlen bekommt. im 70ccm bereich gibt es zylinder mit derart optimierten kanälen, dass mal locker bis zu 12PS drin sind. und dann noch 2-takter... da geht eh nix drüber. von der leistungsausbeute sind die aufjedenfall besser als lumpige 4-takter


----------



## curry4king (2. Mai 2008)

kotz das is ja 4 takt naja vergessen wir das ganzes schnell mal
außerdem zu dem preis kann man sich shcon wa anderes hohln^^

ich weiß wie 4takt mopeds in dem kubik bereich gehen  
fahre selber 125ccm 2takt


----------

